# Zinio



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

Does anyone use Zinio?  The app isn't working and their website is down.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I do. My app opens but won't download issues.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I had download problems a day our two ago, I had forgotten.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

I was trying to sample it, but it was down since Friday night


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

http://zinio.wordpress.com/
http://twitter.com/zinio

They were hacked or something...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

They're definitely back online, I just downloaded the March Smithsonian mag.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I just received an email from Zinio apologizing for the outage, giving a one-issue extension to affected subscriptions, and enclosing a code for a $15 credit!  There don't appear to be any catches.  Check your email if you have a Zinio subscription!


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I downloaded the app and subscribed to a mag once they got their recent problems solved. I'm kind of disappointed that they offer so few "mainstream" magazines. I'd love to get_ New Yorker_, _Vanity Fair_ or one of the news magazines.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

etexlady said:


> I downloaded the app and subscribed to a mag once they got their recent problems solved. I'm kind of disappointed that they offer so few "mainstream" magazines. I'd love to get_ New Yorker_, _Vanity Fair_ or one of the news magazines.


You'll find that most mainstream magazines (and I haven't check the two you listed) like People, have their own apps, which allow you to purchase issues through the application.

I would have gotten the People app, but I was quite irritated to find that the single issue price is $3.99 - $4.99 per issue, which I think is far more than the subscription price. You can get the app magazine free if you have a paper subscription, but that seems just silly.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

etexlady said:


> I downloaded the app and subscribed to a mag once they got their recent problems solved. I'm kind of disappointed that they offer so few "mainstream" magazines. I'd love to get_ New Yorker_, _Vanity Fair_ or one of the news magazines.


Waddaya mean Survival Quarterly and Tractor Magazine aren't mainstream?!?! 

I'd not noticed that Newsweekly and that ilk are missing. I just read Natl Geo and Smithsonian on it, those give me plenty of magazine fix. But now I must blow my fifteen dollar certificate and subscribe to Tractor Magazine....


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you have to buy National Geographic through Zinio or do they have their own app? Im just asking in case in the future if they split from Zinio what would happen to my mags. thanks


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

As long as you have your magazines downloaded, no one is going to take them away from you.

National Geographic has a ton of apps, but none of them are the monthly magazine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I subscribe to Popular Photography through Zinio and like it quite a bit.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

ulysses said:


> Do you have to buy National Geographic through Zinio or do they have their own app? Im just asking in case in the future if they split from Zinio what would happen to my mags. thanks


What Pidgeon said about downloaded mags. And even if Natl Geo and Zinio ended their relationship, my EXPECTATION (not promise) would be that existing subscriptions would run their course and subscribed issues would remain archived.

For the record, I believe Natl Geo is available through B&N on the Nook Color.


----------

